# Herr Kommissar



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

German ballad in mandarin music style.

check it out 
chona
2,3,4 
astra rivel in sixtha bandwagon
in the arrival in ticked
en juxt da clocked
its been shandewon'ed 
liked phuket a life in it...

sever' young in da sarina rhines
girnar knocked dear prize
sugar sweet you got wrapped to the heat
just to frustrate his eyes

baby you know anyone?
i miss my funky friends
jack or joe or jill...
my funk find forten
all for christ you know 
all uber reich ride to a spin
isn't it late for the premier
which preached them the feuhrer
that does need no crock(mention)...

the special places that 
holds the accomplishments
in der fear auf uberhaus

drag vine dum
chau chau
kommis sage dum
oh oh
anadya priched a vastva dum
sage mein lieb pretty gum
allesklar herr kommissar

hey man you man
you wanna buy some stuff man huh?
did you ever wrapped that thing jeurgon
i say wrap it to the beat
thus i say its chilling joe
and thus prude in hip n' after
rest thus cooling gang...
sin this wrap in here,
wrap in there
enshu grazt up der went...
der is fer allesklar
named as herr kommissar
in der andra mylozinth
jesus just lay a finger
off entire flunk
auf entire jeudes skin

drag vine dum
chau chau
kommis sage dum
oh oh
anadya priched a vastva dum
sage mein lieb pretty gum
la la la

drag vine dum
chau chau
kommis sage dum
oh oh
ent der is graft enus kanus um
untis fruz machum
allesklar herr kommissar


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I think the meaning of this song is not like pertaining to some military.
But before the wars in the castle medieval age, the prince asked his princess to come by as the horse carriage was waiting for her.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This is the Classical Music Discussion thread, this has noting to do with that


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

bellbottom said:


> German ballad in mandarin music style.
> 
> check it out
> chona
> ...


Whoah! Maybe Herr bellbottom's posting needs to be moved to another thread...


----------

